# fuelie altima



## sassy11141 (Oct 30, 2004)

hello i have a 1994 altima that runs really rich i have changed just about everything that pertaines to fuel injectors knock sensor pressure regulator o2 sensors computer i am lost it is loading up bad above 2grand starts to smooth out but at idle it does not i could use some new ideas thank you


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Look for vacuum leaks (cracked or disconnected hoses) and exhaust leaks. Both of these let unmetered air into the engine making the O2 sensor read lean, so the ECU makes the mixture richer. 

Lew


----------



## se-rius (Nov 25, 2004)

check you air fuel regulator located on the intake manifold passenger side


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Altima forum.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check for a clogged air filter or a restriction in the intake tract. Also check the ignition especially the coil with one to two ohms on the primary side (the two terminals on the connector) and the secondary has between 10 to 12.8K ohms (coil output and the b pin of the primary). I believe that the problem is not in the fuel system because you have the very rich condition at a higher RPM. The intake gasket leaking typically causes a idle RPM surging and stalling when the vacuum is the highest.

Troy


----------

